# Key Post: Building timberframe



## npgallag (19 Oct 2004)

Have decided, after much research (mostly on AAM)and debate, to go with timberframe to construct my story and a half house. Looking for any recomendations for builders in midland area with experience of this construction and general good or bad stories. Also have 2 quotes for frame itself....IJM 42k and Century homes ..51k. Seems a very big gap...any experience of standard of service from these companies...Thks..


----------



## harto1 (19 Oct 2004)

*check the details*

Having looked at both these companies at one stage and if memory serves me correctly, IJM may not include insulation in their package but Century do. They may also differ in thickness of the timberframe structure. This of course doesn't cover all the difference, but you see what I mean. Check carefully what each package consists of so you can compare like with like.


----------



## w0dgah (19 Oct 2004)

*Me old neighbour used IJM*

He was not happy with them. Something went wrong in the design somewhere and it took ages for them to fix it . 

I recall that had the design not gone wrong the materials and finish aspect was fine. It was his own design and not an off the shelf design from in house . 

The house is in a very exposed area and seems to be bearing up well so far but there are no kiddies in it


----------



## npgallag (20 Oct 2004)

*Re: Building timberframe*

harto1.. have checked spec. and it works out as follows:
Century Homes was 41K for kit + insulation with an extra €9,500  for erection costs. TOTAL €50,500
IJM 36K for kit and erection  with an extra €5,000 for insulation and plasterboard.                                                 TOTAL €41,000. Cant see any other differences really. Have mail Century to see what they think of difference. Who did you go with in the end..??
w0dgah..thats worrying because mine is also my own design...Did your friend get a contractor to complete house and how much did it cost in the end....just looking for what precentage the frame was of completed price


----------



## EAMONN66 (20 Oct 2004)

*timber*

century homes probably dont want your business. apparently they are more into multi unit estate type work and are less interested in one-off's


----------



## w0dgah (20 Oct 2004)

*frame cost*

about 30% he said 

house cost €70 a square foot total but he said timber was about €10 a sq ft cheaper than block , for example there is no chasing for electrics and stuff


----------



## billybones (24 Oct 2004)

*timber frame..*

Did you also consider GriffnerCoillte??
They do an all in cost - more or less finished.
Would be very interested if anyone has feedback on them .  They will be at the Self Build show in Galway next weekend and i will talk to them for sure ..but feedback is even more valuable.


----------



## sueellen (24 Oct 2004)

*Re: Key Posts on*

In case anyone here has not already read these

  or  from


----------



## w0dgah (25 Oct 2004)

*GriffnerCoillte*

They may possibly not exist by the end of next year . 

The Minister for Justice is on the warpath or have you not read a paper in the past fortnight .


----------



## billybones (25 Oct 2004)

*griffner coillte*

@W0dgah:  Yes, i have seen the stories - and i'd say its more likely to be tax payers money paying up for someone in Roscommon Co. Co. trying to nail someone prominent (as much as i dont like the guy).  Anyways, if Griffner was at fault, both parts of that business relationship have resources behind them.


Now, im hoping someone has some real feedback - as the only catch on this will probably be price.  So if anyone can give an indication of what they charge per sq. ft on average for a complete job, i would appreciate it.


----------



## w0dgah (25 Oct 2004)

*not trying to be smart BB*

1st remember that you could almost finish the house including electrics in the factory and just clip it together .

some timer frame are frame only while some will integrate windows electrics plsterboard and nearly hang the internal doors.

the ONLY like for like is a frame only job without windows as a basis for rough comparison . after that its easier t fit teservices inside and the plaster s a smaller job (one coat) and it dries quick 

also remember that oran precast in Galway have gone the tme frame route and will prefab a concrete hous for ya.


----------



## billybones (26 Oct 2004)

*griffner coillte timber frame...*

> 1st remember that you could almost finish the house including electrics in the factory and just clip it together

This is what im looking for.  From what i have read, Griffners business model is that they will do more or less a compete job - not just supply and erect.  This is what i want - its just a question of whether i can afford to go this route/what they charge for a complete job.


----------



## w0dgah (26 Oct 2004)

*different model*

Century and IJM tend to do frame only , you still need a plasterer , sparks , chippie etc. 

maybe email minister@justice.ie for a reference  

some of these Swedish and Austrian imports that yer man Duncan goes apesh1t over are the same kind of turnkey  package by the way.


----------



## billybones (26 Oct 2004)

*GriffnerCoillte Timber Framed Homes...*

>some of these Swedish and Austrian imports that yer >man Duncan goes apesh1t over are the same kind of >turnkey package by the way.


Yeah.  He has featured Griffner before on his TV program.  Also, he is the architect on the new Coillte HQ office extension in Wicklow - built using Griffner kit...course it had to be...its their subsidiary company...


----------



## Betsy Og (26 Oct 2004)

*Griffner*

Griffner Coillte quoted me something outlandish for my house - around the half million or somthing crazy like that

Surprising as it seems, electricians and plumbers dont seem to be mad about timberframe (drilling holes seems to be less fun than chasing blocks!!).

Timberframe works well on simple designs, beware the complex one-off design.


----------



## billybones (26 Oct 2004)

*confirming my fears..*

Thanks for the feedback betsy.  It sounds like I will have to roll up my sleeves and take an active part in this self build. It will wreck my head for sure - but i suppose its the only way.  

Will see what sort of indicative price they can give me on the weekend and will post back here.


----------



## serotonin sid (23 Nov 2004)

*Re: confirming my fears..*

I was also planning to go this route but will put it off - maybe one for the future.

From what i've been reading, it seems that theyre padding on the margin for these in comparison with concrete ie. there should be a financial advantage but they are not any cheaper.


I can only imagine that timberframe will get cheaper (at least relative to concrete at a given time) in future - as the volume of timberframe builds increases.


----------



## pyramid (12 Jan 2007)

Hi guys...

Just wondering how you guys got on with the timber frame companies and which ones ye went for..Haven't seen any posts from ye for a while.....I'm in the process of choosing a timber frame company to deliver and construct the timber frame only  my 2000 sq.ft dormer bungalow. IJM quoted in the region of 40,000. I haven't got a quote from the rest yet.

I got a quote for a complete build from Nu Homes who are also a timber frame crowd and they quoted me euro 232,000 which worked out at 120 euro / sq.ft. That includes everything except the kitchen and the painting.

Thanks

Ray


----------



## bobster2543 (22 Jan 2007)

Hi Iam building a timber frame house 2500sq feet i am hopping the cost we be about 180k. so far i have spent
20k raft
49k timber kit with stairs internal partion, floor,s plasterboard and roof trusses.
6k 14 windows black on white pvc plus front back doors.
3k fees 
2k water
6k felt and slates

I have had a quote for felting ,battening and slating roof ect of 6500 euro
for fitting about 4200 slates. Is this a good quote? 
Thanks bob
​


----------



## limerickwoma (2 Sep 2008)

hi
Can anyone give me a rough idead what my finished costs (without kitchen or landscaping) would be for a timber frame home built in limerick.
site 80,000
timber frame 55,ooo  (2500 sq ft)

any reccomendations for timber frame companies or buiders or all in one companie

limerickwoma


----------



## justin (12 Jan 2010)

hi guys,

just a quick note on the timberframe,i`m in the middle of our selfbuild.we went for A-FRAME. found them very easy to deal with and everythin is goin ok(apart from weather).the quotes vary with every company.i ended up getting about ten quotes from diff companies all offering different specs.basically it depends on what you want to do yourself and of course your budget


----------



## 01Sadie (20 Feb 2010)

Hi, I am hoping to buy a site & build a timberframe house aprox. 2200sq ft.....does anybody recommend a contractor who can complete the job without mad prices? Or any idea of build cost now in 2010?? site cost €70,000.....


----------



## onq (21 Feb 2010)

Sadie we are having difficulty on one of our own projects either 

(i) finding a timber frame supplier who will work the whole project in a remote area OR 

(ii) finding a builder who likes working with timber frames.

We went to two timber frame firms, one of which is a market leader, but both or whom are a good distance from our client's site.

The builder remains interested in quoting for solid blockwork.

Carbon Neutral Homes by 2013?

Not on this evidence...



ONQ.


----------



## 01Sadie (22 Feb 2010)

Onq, I would like one contractor to do the lot(consolidating the timber & the blockwork), but it seems hard to find, & probably very costly......I suppose I start approaching as many as I can & get the quotes in based on like for like & take it from there....! Thanks


----------



## onq (22 Feb 2010)

01Sadie,

That's the way to run it.
The frame supplier can sub to the main.
If you find one post the details here will you?
Many builders are traditionally trained to erect masonry.
It makes it harder to find someone who is able to work with timber.
Worse, some traditional builders may not understood venting for standard works.
You could try one of the timber frame companies and seek a recommendation from them.
At this point the industry is mature and you would expect a few such working relationships to have developed.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be taken.
Competent persons should be asked to advise in Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at hand.
My best advice is that you should retain a competent building professional to advise you on these matters.


----------

